# Pacman life span?



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Just viewed another post (r.i.p pancake) and got me thinking what is the life expectancy of a pacman? particularly fantasy's?


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Not being funny but how longs a piece of string.....:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

According to wiki "Lifespan

The average lifespan of a Ceratophrys frog in the wild varies between 1 and 4 years, though in captivity and as pets, depending on diet, they may live 6 to 10 years and even longer." 

I think I read they lived longer somewhere. Can't remember where though???


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

It all depends on the specific frog and how its been cared for i mean theres one round the corner from me in the musuem which is 30yrs old.:no1:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

RAIN MAN said:


> Not being funny but how longs a piece of string.....:whistling2:


Not being funny but some relevant info instead if this would be some use. I am talking general here, it doesn't take Einstien to work out a frog wont live as long if poorly cared for.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

jme2049 said:


> According to wiki "Lifespan
> 
> The average lifespan of a Ceratophrys frog in the wild varies between 1 and 4 years, though in captivity and as pets, depending on diet, they may live 6 to 10 years and even longer."
> 
> I think I read they lived longer somewhere. Can't remember where though???



Thanks, exactly what I was looking for. Would be nice to see if anyone on here has older ones. My fantasy is now 2 but I know of a few people who have lost fantasy's more often than ornate or other pacmans so maybe the life expectancy is shorter.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

When I had Spud, I read in one of the books, that they can live for up to 10-15 years if kept in optimum conditions whilst in captivity. My guestimate based on that, would be that they would live for at least 5 years anyways.

Pretty sure Spud is still kicking about... need to check with the people that took him.... miss him, so definately gonna get some more again in the future....


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Just found this "The oldest pacman frog lived for 12 years" how accurate it is I don't know but does make me double doubt 30 years lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> Not being funny but some relevant info instead if this would be some use. I am talking general here, it doesn't take Einstien to work out a frog wont live as long if poorly cared for.


Not too snarky?

In general, frogs and toads given the proper care live a great deal longer in captivity- I have clawed frogs that have lived with me for close on 25 years- but predicting actual life spans is a bit of a lottery.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe slightly harsh but if you had seen some of the Pm's I have had this week you may lose faith in humanity too haha. 

25 is old for anything that small!


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Type it in for your self smart :censor: sumo the horned frog manchester musuem (google). Give yourself a pat on the back for keeping a horned frog alive for 2yrs ive got locusts older than that.

NO PM'S OFF ME


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

RAIN MAN said:


> Type it in for your self smart :censor: sumo the horned frog manchester musuem (google). Give yourself a pat on the back for keeping a horned frog alive for 2yrs ive got locusts older than that.
> 
> NO PM'S OFF ME



I never said any Pm's came from you and didnt reduce myslef to swearing, as I said I was maybe harsh.

Ok so theres 1 30 year old horned frog but thats not a general life span. I apologise if I was too harsh. Nothing more to say of it.

Also meant to say I think you know I wasn't boasting about a 2yr old frog, simply stating the age.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> Just viewed another post (r.i.p pancake) and got me thinking what is the life expectancy of a pacman? particularly fantasy's?


read on another forum that a pacman frog has just had its 23rd birthday, the person seems sensible enough so i supose it could be down to husbandry and diet,

cheers spencer.................
I'm new here, but after all these years and seemingly no reports of really old pacman frogs, I had to come some place to ask if anybody else has a frog that's lived so long. My frog, AncientOne or A-1 for short, is about to have her 23rd birthday. That's right, 23 years old. Everything I keep reading says that the oldest one ever to live is 12 years old, which is why we started calling her AncientOne when she was 12.

Does anyone else have a pacman frog older than 20? 25? Older? Just wondering with awe how long this little critter is gonna keep on... 








  
I'm new here, but after all these years and seemingly no reports of really old pacman frogs, I had to come some place to ask if anybody else has a frog that's lived so long. My frog, AncientOne or A-1 for short, is about to have her 23rd birthday. That's right, 23 years old. Everything I keep reading says that the oldest one ever to live is 12 years old, which is why we started calling her AncientOne when she was 12.

Does anyone else have a pacman frog older than 20? 25? Older? Just wondering with awe how long this little critter is gonna keep on...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> Maybe slightly harsh but if you had seen some of the Pm's I have had this week you may lose faith in humanity too haha.
> 
> 25 is old for anything that small!


I bought them in the late summer of 1986 (!). Four Xenopus tropicalis- who have even survived my learning curves!:lol2: Sadly, I've never bred them successfully- they were much quicker at grabbing any eggs produced than I was at hoiking them out in time :-(


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

spencerburgo said:


> read on another forum that a pacman frog has just had its 23rd birthday, the person seems sensible enough so i supose it could be down to husbandry and diet,
> 
> cheers spencer.................
> I'm new here, but after all these years and seemingly no reports of really old pacman frogs, I had to come some place to ask if anybody else has a frog that's lived so long. My frog, AncientOne or A-1 for short, is about to have her 23rd birthday. That's right, 23 years old. Everything I keep reading says that the oldest one ever to live is 12 years old, which is why we started calling her AncientOne when she was 12.
> ...



So there is a few ancient ones hidden away. I would guess the fantasys are shorter due to being a hybrid but would love to know who has the old ones on here.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I bought them in the late summer of 1986 (!). Four Xenopus tropicalis- who have even survived my learning curves!:lol2: Sadly, I've never bred them successfully- they were much quicker at grabbing any eggs produced than I was at hoiking them out :-(


Oh well at least you can say how long you have had them! I always think they look freakishly alien like haha


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> Oh well at least you can say how long you have had them! I always think they look freakishly alien like haha


I think they are great. Lol.

No, i really wish I'd managed them better in that sense- breeding would have been mega-cool. Oh. well, probably a bit late, now.

The life span of fantasies would interest me too- hybrids may not necessarily have a lesser life-span- depending on which genes have been inherited, they might actually live longer!:gasp:

The point is, no-one knows!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I think they are great. Lol.
> 
> No, i really wish I'd managed them better in that sense- breeding would have been mega-cool. Oh. well, probably a bit late, now.
> 
> ...


true, will just have to share a picture of dexter then


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

i had a female ornate for 7 ish years and she was a young adult when i got her she just stopped eating and died,i have a 5 year old cranwelli at the momment and an 18 month old fantasy,and a guy i know reckons his fantasy is pushing 5,this is my fantasy with his dodgy leg


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> true, will just have to share a picture of dexter then
> 
> image


that is a stunning frog,love the variations with fantasys


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

gullywhippet said:


> that is a stunning frog,love the variations with fantasys


Thanks, he was an amazingly red baby, he will be posted in this section somewhere.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

do you keep yours under uv? blimey!!! ive just seen his baby pic he's proper orange i want one


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

No, I tried but he was very unhappy with the light on so took it away.


----------

